# 4th of July weekend report



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Short and sweet fished Southfield and Cummings Pier Southfield no stripers 6 bluefish largest 8#'s Cummings pier Sea Robins not a great weekend but at least I'm catching fish.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey cocoflea, an 8 AIn't bad, 'cause they put up a fun battle. Striper and drum are pretty much outta here, so figuring some will be heading your way soon. Ya'll get drum up that far? If not, wonder where they go. Don't know what you northern guys use, but down here, bunker and peeler. Reports of some nice kingfish from surf down this way, and trout are starting to show in some numbers.

For now, be sharks from the beach, or wait until the September early October red drum run, which to date, I have missed every year. Week early or week late, but I am feeling the summer dulldrums, so, after (or during vacation), give the big sharks a shot. Heck, they usually win in the end, but until the end, what fun. Maybe I should switch from forty pound shock to eighty or hundred, can't bring myself to use the "steel" stuff yet.

Hang tough, good times are coming your way.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------

